# Iphone... Internet frozen!!!



## Gosnowboardin

iPhone safari is frozen on google and won't respond to anything. I have tried turning my phone off and on but nothing seems to work. Please help!!'


----------



## Go The Power

Hello,

Try clearing all the cache. Open up *Settings* => Find *Safari* => Click on *Clear History*, *Clear Cookies* and *Clear Cache*.

If that fails try changing the search engine it is in the same settings menu


----------



## Carpetfizz

Hi,
Try "resetting" your iPhone. This is different from "restarting" and not "restoring." In order to do this, hold the power and home button at the same time. Bypass the "Slide to Power Off" and continue holding. Your screen will go black and granted that you are still holding, you will see the Apple boot up logo. Now you can let go. Let it start up as usual and try opening Safari again. If not, what Go The Power said is also worth a try and I would advise doing his suggestion first as it is simpler. Resetting just dumps some memory pools and the like, so it's like rebooting your computer.


----------



## aciid

Carpetfizz said:


> Hi,
> Try "resetting" your iPhone. This is different from "restarting" and not "restoring." In order to do this, hold the power and home button at the same time. Bypass the "Slide to Power Off" and continue holding. Your screen will go black and granted that you are still holding, you will see the Apple boot up logo. Now you can let go. Let it start up as usual and try opening Safari again. If not, what Go The Power said is also worth a try and I would advise doing his suggestion first as it is simpler. Resetting just dumps some memory pools and the like, so it's like rebooting your computer.


Actually that procedure does nothing more than a forced-reboot, it has the very same affect as a regular reboot. Only usage of this is if the phone completely froze and can't be rebooted/turned off the original way.

You should go with GoThePower's suggestion.


----------

